# Poll: Wet or dry hair for hot oil treatments?



## VirtuousGal (Sep 11, 2008)

Which one gives you the best results?
For a few years, whenever I did hot oil treatments I would do them on damp hair because that's what I saw everyone else doing. Then when I came to the board I began to try them for prepooing, then came the oil rinse craze, and I did that one too. But after a while I got tired of the oils, I felt that didn't do what they were suppose to be doing. But my hair is really dry lately, and I stopped by the health store to get some avocado oil. That's my first time using it, I usually use the actual fruit. I have really high expectations for it, I plan to mix it with my EVCO. 

How have you guys used hot oil treatments? If you've explored many kinds, whats your fave and why? And it be great if you included your hair type.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it works better on wet hair. I haven't tried it on dry. But I just think hair is more exceptable to products when its wet.


----------



## dcprdiva (Sep 11, 2008)

My favorite is Jojoba Oil.  I heat it up, wash my hair, then apply for 10 minutes in the shower. I have tried other oils for hot oil treatments and Jojoba feels the best.  I use coconut oil, carrot oil for other stuff... Jojoba is my hot oil treatment


----------



## VirtuousGal (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm bumping...


----------



## letitgrow0702 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to know the answer to this too. I did one for the first time today with Alma oil on damp hair. I really didn't notice much of a diffrence.


----------



## dcprdiva (Sep 14, 2008)

letitgrow0702 said:


> I would like to know the answer to this too. I did one for the first time today with Alma oil on damp hair. I really didn't notice much of a diffrence.


 
Oh you used Amla Oil as a hot oil treatment? Interesting... I used Amla as a prepoo - makes my hair feel like I don't need to DC


----------



## VirtuousGal (Sep 14, 2008)

I haven't used alma oil in a long time because it stunk, but my hair was noticeably softer, and I did it on damp hair.


----------



## clever (Sep 21, 2008)

Dry hair.I have a dry scalp and I use the hot oil before I wash out my press and it helps gets all of the extra product out and and soothe my scalp.


----------



## msa (Nov 22, 2008)

Damp hair for me. It helps the oil spread a lot better. And, I like the idea that the water is getting locked in by the oil.


----------



## Msstarr718 (Nov 22, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> Dry hair.I have a dry scalp and I use the hot oil before I wash out my press and it helps gets all of the extra product out and and soothe my scalp.


 
I agree dry hair!!!


----------



## cookie1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I started out doing them on damp hair and my beautician did one on dry hair and said the water coats our hair and the hot oil trmt don't take as good.  I think I liked my hair better the way she did it.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 8, 2008)

cookie1 said:


> I started out doing them on damp hair and my beautician did one on dry hair and said the water coats our hair and the hot oil trmt don't take as good. I think I liked my hair better the way she did it.


 
From what I understand water doesn't "coat" the hair. We need one of our resident chemists to come in and comment on what happens to the strand on a molecular level during this process.


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Jan 19, 2009)

i always do hot oil treatments on dry hair before i shampoo/condition. it is always a pre-poo treatment for me


----------



## misstobz (Jan 21, 2009)

I do mine on dry hair. I was wondering if anyone has done a baking soda was instead of shampoo after a hot oil treatment before adding conditioner?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 21, 2009)

I use hot oils as an over night prepoo on dry hair and i sometimes put coconut oil on wet hair after washing and before conditioning.
On dry hair i think the oil penetrates the scalp more easily. I use olive Castor rosemary sunflower vitamin e lemon oils and since then my scalp no longer flakes and my hair feels thicker and stronger.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Jan 22, 2009)

I use TCB Aromatherapy hot oil and you apply it while the hair is wet.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jan 22, 2009)

I've only ever used it as a pre-poo (the night before) on dry hair. All I do it heat up my Vatika Hair oil and apply it in sections to my hair and scalp twice a week. My hair is shedding less, and thick, its shiny and I'm happy


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried it both ways and preferred it better on DRY hair. Better results for me.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 22, 2009)

I like doing hot oil treatments on wet hair better. I believe the oil bonds to wet hair strands better than dry hair. I just spray my hair (so it becomes damp) and then apply the oil....


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 22, 2009)

Dry hair overnight


----------



## Nice Lady (May 29, 2009)

I preferably like to apply the oil to my hair wet than dry. Then I sit under the dryer for 15-30 minutes and rinse out through co-washing or shampooing. I use Sesame Oil because it gives my hair such great shine and lusciousness.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 29, 2009)

I do hot amla oil treatments on dry hair overnight.


----------



## Reecie (May 29, 2009)

Doing hot oil treatments on dry hair does wonders!! I will never go back to doing them with wet hair.


----------



## kinkycotton (Jun 10, 2009)

My last hot oil treatment was with castro oil on wet hair. It's so thick that it didn't penetrate as it does on dry. Any other oil I've used has been on dry hair. Great thread. I have used in the past coconut, evoo, jojoba (stretching that bottle), hot stixx oil but not consistantly. Great thread. I'll try these oils on wet hair this weekend.


----------



## PGirl (Jun 10, 2009)

Dry hair would be beneficial because it leaves more room for the oil to absorb into the hair shaft.


----------



## camilla (Jun 10, 2009)

Msstarr718 said:


> I agree dry hair!!!


 


Justice- said:


> Dry hair.I have a dry scalp and I use the hot oil before I wash out my press and it helps gets all of the extra product out and and soothe my scalp.


 

Me too i do dry hair warmed scalp then down to ends overnight then poo and deep cond OR mix half oil to half coditioner dryer 30 min  or 1 hour no heat wash deep cond


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 29, 2014)

I usually rinse my hair with warm water to remove styling products. Then I towel blot and apply the hot oil treatment. I really only do these in winter months when my scalp is dry, but I want to start doing weekly hots to see if my detangling sessions get easier


----------

